# Suggest me a Digicam



## shyamno (Mar 11, 2008)

Guys please suggest me a digicam my budget is around 10k.I want the feature through which it can be used as webcam also ..don't know the feature..

Also let me know the model no. of the digicam with that feature if it doesn't come in that budget.

plz reply soon..


BTW I DON'T HAVE ANY IDEA WHETHER IT SHOULD BE POSTED IN THIS SECTION OR NOT,IF NOT APPROPRITE PLEASE MOVE IT TO THE OTHER SECTION.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 11, 2008)

All i know is that Canon is the best company which  u can go for....
Just go to ebay or amazon and u can find hundreds of digi cams


----------



## cvvikram (Mar 11, 2008)

Here u go...

*shopping.indiatimes.com/ism/faces/...k2=&k3=&k4=&k5=&k6=&k7=&k8=&k9=&k10=&k11=&k12=


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 12, 2008)

Canon A720 IS .is the best cam ......


----------



## psmontte (Mar 13, 2008)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Canon A720 IS .is the best cam ......


 

All round award winner. Bought it at 9200 from ebay.


----------

